# Tennis Anyone? Pensacola Racquet Club 50% Discount!!!! for PFF



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

My girlfriend is the manager at the Pensacola Racquet Club and I have been talking to her and the owner about trying to get a discount for Pensacola Fishing Forum Members. After asking and begging I finaly got permission from the owner to offer 50% off iniation fee. That is a pretty good deal. www. pensacolaracquetclub.com is the web site if you want to check it out. There is a bar and grill there, 10 Clay Courts and 2 Hard Courts, a Jr. Olymic Size pool that is currently getting a face lift, Kids pool, Playground and a Gym. There is also a pro shop and pros on staff. Go up there and see April and tell her you are from the Fishing Forum and she will take care of you.


----------

